# Just got New canister filter "Fluval G6" !!



## BrianT (Oct 27, 2009)

Love it ! so much more quiet and presentable if its not under tank :0

alot easier to clean as well  Anyone else got one?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoa! Lucky! Weird getting excited over a filter! No wonder people think I am strange!


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations on your new and awesome filter! :thumbsup:

Any pics to share?


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

khanzer22 said:


> Congratulations on your new and awesome filter! :thumbsup:
> 
> Any pics to share?


that's a nice discus on your profile picture!! yours?

sorry to hack


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

$500...I hope it is nice.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Like I said, someone had to break the ice and buy it We want a review


----------



## khanzer22 (Jan 14, 2008)

pandapr said:


> that's a nice discus on your profile picture!! yours?
> 
> sorry to hack


Nah, borrowed it from a friend... This won 3rd in solid yellow category in aquarama... I was too in awe of this discus...


----------



## BrianT (Oct 27, 2009)

Cost 450.00

I priced it in Dr. Foster&Smith and they wanted 500.00. 
It's very quiet. It's programmable and gives tank temparature. There is a flow bar that alerts you to a change in flow to the tank from the filter, when it gets to the point of needing cleaned

It allows you to set alerts to inform you when to do so services on your tank. I set chemical schedule with a phosphate cartridge in there. I wanted to keep it in for a week and then switch to the charcoal. It will alert me when to switch. 

There are a few cartridges to pick from, at basically 29.00 every three months or so. If you choose to go that route. 

Havn't cleaned it yet, but when I do, pull a tube out, rinse and replace. Couple of pushes for priming and it takes off.

I'll get a photo when I get this camera issue fixed.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Do you have the option of NOT using the cartridges?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

EdTheEdge said:


> Do you have the option of NOT using the cartridges?


Yeah, can you customize the media inside or are you limited to their prefabs?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

These filters seem really cool. The only problem I can see from just looking at them is the size of the media cartridges. They seem to be to small for larger tanks, unless ordering cartridges every month is not to hampering on the wallet I guess it would be fine.

For small tanks I could see this being really nice if the cartridges can go longer between changes. Good for maintenance company folks.


----------



## Spork (Apr 27, 2009)

Orlando, Protoyp3 got one for his 46 bow front. He wrote about it in his journal:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/97204-46g-bowfront-going-vertical.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice, so you also have media baskets included with the cartridges? Even better


----------



## BrianT (Oct 27, 2009)

From what I saw they had a triflex cartridge, consisting of phosphate/charcoal/nitrate, it was 39.00, 

ten dollars more then the others. 

So far, so good  I'll keep you up to date on any issues that come up


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I work at an lfs and we got the demo one in a couple of weeks ago...hagen trained me to use it...lmao

Anymoo...The guy said that as far as the carbon cartridge, the bottom just pops open, so all you have to do it open up the cartridge, pour out the old carbon, and replace it.

I'm not surehow often you have to change the pre filter, but it might be every couple of months or so once it clogs.

Overall I really like the filter. If I had 500 bucks laying around I would definantly get one, but alas, I'm just another poor college student...lol I've sold 2 so far since we got them in.


----------



## BrianT (Oct 27, 2009)

Well at least we're getting imput on it 
nothing to add yet, but soon


----------



## nismo tetra (Oct 11, 2009)

interesting filter and looks cool. I'm surprised there is no ipod docking station.


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Get the G6 up and running yet? There seems to be a rather lack of reviews on the web. Bunch of press releases and "previews", but no one really tearing the unit down and giving it the once over.

One thing I don't understand, is the point of a G3 vs a G6. You're already in the 400-450 range with a G3...it's only 50 dollars more for a G6. Why wouldn't you get the G6?


----------



## jft (Dec 8, 2009)

Eheim only for me hope you realize that at 25 to 35 a pop a catridge will start to add up quickly and the filter then might not live up to your expectations but to each their own Good Luck!!


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Well according to the literature, the main cartridges are capable of being rinsed and reused multiple times. The bio baskets pretty much last forever (just rinse every 3-6 months)...my next questions is if you can run 2x mechanical filters instead of dealing with the chemical cartridge. If so, you'd really only need 1 set total, then you're done.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

dallas north aquariums sells both the g3 and the g6 I saw there demo one. it looks to high tech to me, with all the alarms,and read outs.. I think it would be really useful for some one that had high prices fish, like discus in a show tank. plus the g3 and g6 are for small tanks. me person I'd just by a fx5. if I had 500.00 dollars I would go on craigslist and get a good size tank. I saw a 240 gallon with stand,canopy,and c02 bottles for $600.00 or best reasonable offer.


----------

